# My other Urban Transit maps > Light Rail , Subway , Streetcar , Tr



## Nexis4Jersey (Oct 13, 2010)

Some Urban Transit maps i made for other sites. I took the plans form the cities or states 2030-40 Transit / Infastrature plans.

*Rhode Island < Mostly Providence*

2030 Rhode Island Plan

*Philly and some parts of the Metro*

Philly Metro Light & Heavy rail - 2030 Septa plan

*Urban Jersey *

PATH & Light Rail Extensions 

*Connecticut < includes all the cities*

CT Rail Plan - 2040 plan

*Upcoming Cities / Urban States*

Washington DC

Pittsburgh

Urban Maryland 

Urban Virgina

Urban Delaware

Upstate NY cities

New England Cities

Other PA cities....

So what do you guys think?

Some i'll admit will never happen due to cost , some might get reduced in design. but i do see a Majority of the plans coming to fruition. The CT Urban plans are mostly fictional except the New Haven and Stamford plans. Philly , you just never know with Septa....LOL


----------



## Ryan (Oct 13, 2010)

I want some of whatever you're smoking, because you're so far out to lunch it's unreal.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Oct 13, 2010)

Ryan said:


> I want some of whatever you're smoking, because you're so far out to lunch it's unreal.


And what does the king of pointless one-liner insults smoke? Wet blanket fibers?


----------



## Ryan (Oct 13, 2010)

Do you disagree with my point that these maps come from fantasyland, or are you just going to engage in this petty **** after every one of my posts?

Try bringing some content to the discussion rather than just editorialize on others' opinions.


----------



## Eric S (Oct 13, 2010)

Nexis4Jersey said:


> So what do you guys think?
> 
> Some i'll admit will never happen due to cost , some might get reduced in design. but i do see a Majority of the plans coming to fruition. The CT Urban plans are mostly fictional except the New Haven and Stamford plans. Philly , you just never know with Septa....LOL


Well, the maps are neat, I suppose. A small portion of the lines you show might end up being constructed, but almost certainly most of the "plans" will never exist outside of transit-planning-fantasyland.


----------



## Nexis4Jersey (Oct 13, 2010)

Eric S said:


> Nexis4Jersey said:
> 
> 
> > So what do you guys think?
> ...


I actually got them for the cities / Transit Agencies long term plans , so there not that fiction. Septa hopes to have all of its light rail back up by 2025 and expanded by 2030. The BSL extension seems to be dieing , but the Norristown HSL extension to KOP thats gaining steam. As for the NJT extensions there all planned , it took them form various state and city plans. The CT plans were for another site , apparently i was not far off though , Bridgeport and Hartford are drawing up plans. The Rhode Island network is planned i took that form the DOT / City of Providence.


----------



## Trogdor (Oct 13, 2010)

Ryan said:


> Try bringing some content to the discussion rather than just editorialize on others' opinions.


Pot, meet kettle. See:



Ryan said:


> I want some of whatever you're smoking, because you're so far out to lunch it's unreal.


----------



## Ryan (Oct 14, 2010)

Wrong. See:



Nexis4Jersey said:


> So what do you guys think?


My comment, although colorful, was actually on topic and provided an opinion answering a question asked by the OP. Unlike yours or Dax's.


----------



## jis (Oct 14, 2010)

Nexis4Jersey said:


> I actually got them for the cities / Transit Agencies long term plans , so there not that fiction. Septa hopes to have all of its light rail back up by 2025 and expanded by 2030. The BSL extension seems to be dieing , but the Norristown HSL extension to KOP thats gaining steam. As for the NJT extensions there all planned , it took them form various state and city plans. The CT plans were for another site , apparently i was not far off though , Bridgeport and Hartford are drawing up plans. The Rhode Island network is planned i took that form the DOT / City of Providence.


There is a difference between a "plan" and a "visionary aspiration"  As we are seeing of late, even plans with much more solid foundation do fall by the wayside. In my personal view a line on a map starts becoming a plan when people start talking about doing a NEPA report on it. Until then, it is all pretty pictures and dreams. So please don't be offended if some consider them to be fiction, 'cause that is what they often are, even within the agencies that publish them.


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Oct 14, 2010)

I have to agree with jis there are many fantasies about future projects in fact I remember in the Boston Children's Museum a whole display on what the big dig would be like had it had all kinds of mock ups, and computer simulated views of the tunnels and traffic flows. These things are what urban planners put on paper, and then the real world gives you what we have now.

Much like this video about what the ARC tunnel would have done for New Jersey. which you can see here

The phrase that comes to mind is pipe dream.


----------



## Nexis4Jersey (Oct 15, 2010)

sheesh , i get these plans form the Capital budgets , input form Transit bloggers and Transit Fanners , there well thought out. Its not like i just drew lines on the map.


----------



## Ryan (Oct 15, 2010)

They might be well thought out, but the chances of them getting built is slim to none. Sure, it's fun to dream, but that's all they are is dreams.


----------



## Eric S (Oct 15, 2010)

It might be worthwhile to go back and look up transit plans from decades past to see all of the unbuilt "plans" over the years. Every metropolitan area has a planning agency of some sort, and develops and updates transportation plans. Looking at their transportation plans from 1990 or 1970 and comparing those plans to what has actually been built might give some indication of how many "plans" actually get implemented even in part, let alone in full.


----------



## Nexis4Jersey (Oct 16, 2010)

Ryan said:


> They might be well thought out, but the chances of them getting built is slim to none. Sure, it's fun to dream, but that's all they are is dreams.


Given the growing populations of this region and the growing Urban Population i think we will see something like this happen maybe not to the small scale but something.


----------



## Nexis4Jersey (Oct 24, 2010)

NOVA-DC-MD-DE 2050 Rail / Transit plan

I merged the DOT plans with my Transit blogger friends plans , all Regional Rail lines are planned.


----------

